# URGENT ECRAN TACTILE NE REPOND PLUS



## Julien5 (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Par malchance j'ai fait tomber mon ipod touch 3G dans l'eau et j'ai voulu démonter l'écran car le rétro-éclairage ne marchais plus. En enlevant l'écran, une étiquette situé en haut à gauche s'est "cassé" (flèche rouge ci-dessous)






 Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à cela mais le tactile ne répond plus. Que dois-je faire mon ipod touch n'est plus garantie. Je suis en panique !!!!!!! S'il vous plait ne me dites pas que je n'ai plus qu'à le mettre à la poubelle !!!!
AIDEZ MOI SVP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2011)

L'étiquette semble être la nappe reliant l'écran aux circuits. Si c'est bien ça, oui, c'est cuit 

Le souci, c&#8217;est que l'image est sombre, je ne vois pas trop la pièce et je ne vais pas démonter mon iPod touch pour vérifier


----------



## Julien5 (22 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de faire des recherches sur le net et c'est le capteur tactile que j'ai foutu en l'air!!! Je suis complètement déprimé !!!! Je peux racheter un écran tactile mais ça va me coûter 50. De plus il faut savoir le monter convenablement et ne pas se tromper dans le modèle lors de l'achat. Je suis dans ma mouise. Je vais pas dormir de la nuit!!!! :-(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Je viens de trouver cette annonce professionnelle sur ebay : http://cgi.ebay.fr/VITRE-ECRAN-TACT..._Portable_Accessoires_MP3&hash=item3effc38308

Vitre écran tactile + nappe de raccordement pour 19.95 TTC avec frais de port gratuit. Le hic c'est que je n'ai jamais commandé sur ebay. A en croire l'annonce c'est un professionnel (mais peut-on vraiment s'y fier ?) et les retours sont acceptés. Que pensez-vous de cette annonce ? Ça me parait alléchant tout de même (peut-être même trop!) car sur différents sites de pièces détachées pour ipod, le prix est de 50 en moyenne.

Comme ici sur bricomac.com : http://www.bricomac.com/vitre-tacti...c.com/vitre-tactile-ipod-touch-3_11_3591.html

ou ici sur macboutic.fr : http://www.macboutic.fr/produits/categorie.php?idcat=8852&idpro=47684&page=

ou encore ici sur abconsole.com (39) : http://www.ab-console.com/b-u-apple-b-u/ipod-touch/pieces-detachees/ecran-tactile-ipod-touch.html

Des commentaires ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## iPadOne (23 Janvier 2011)

mis a part le fait que tu ai brisé la nappe, il te restera le problème de leau dans lappareil ce qui risque de poser a un moment ou un autre des soucis 

En ce qui concerne ta vitre, il existe des vitres plastique (pas cher) et des vitre en verre + cher  donc les prix varie, les deux viennent de Chine mais le prix de départ nest pas le même 

Voili voilou


----------



## Julien5 (23 Janvier 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> mis a part le fait que tu ai brisé la nappe, il te restera le problème de leau dans lappareil ce qui risque de poser a un moment ou un autre des soucis



Sympa de me rassurer, je suis déjà dégouté !!!!



iPadOne a dit:


> En ce qui concerne ta vitre, il existe des vitres plastique (pas cher) et des vitre en verre + cher  donc les prix varie, les deux viennent de Chine mais le prix de départ nest pas le même



Des vitres en verre dis-tu ? Pourquoi la vitre originale de mon ipod touch est-elle en plastique alors ? Apple nous vendrez de la basse qualité à prix d'or !?

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, tu me dis que ça vient de chine. Le modèle à 19.95 n'est-il pas de la contrefaçon ? (d'où l'écart de prix avec les autres.)


----------



## iPadOne (23 Janvier 2011)

Julien5 a dit:


> Sympa de me rassurer, je suis déjà dégouté !!!!


 
Heu tu veux du beni oui-oui ou la vérité ?? 





Julien5 a dit:


> Des vitres en verre dis-tu ? Pourquoi la vitre originale de mon ipod touch est-elle en plastique alors ? Apple nous vendrez de la basse qualité à prix d'or !?



Ecoute si ton iPod a une vitre en plastique alors attaque Apple cest un verre certes spécial , mais cest du verre 



Julien5 a dit:


> Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, tu me dis que ça vient de chine. Le modèle à 19.95 n'est-il pas de la contrefaçon ? (d'où l'écart de prix avec les autres.)



Je vis en Chine et lIT fait partie de mon métier, 90% des pièces des rechange chez les petits revendeur et même chez certains gros, sont des copie, après il faut savoir quil y a 3 niveau de copie et que les prix grimpe en fonction de la qualité , si tu cherche une vitre pas cher le mieux cest daller sur Ebay Hong Kong (fo causer english) elle sera toujours moins cher que la moins cher des moins cher en France, après a toi de savoir quelle qualité tu veux pour ton précieux 


Voili voila 

PS: je sait ça fait schmire, mais je pense que tu veux entendre la vérité


----------



## Julien5 (23 Janvier 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Ecoute si ton iPod a une vitre en plastique alors attaque Apple cest un verre certes spécial , mais cest du verre



Ça doit être du verre spécial alors mais très spécial. Mais si tu me dis que c'est ton métier je ne tiens pas à m'être en doute ta parole.




iPadOne a dit:


> 90% des pièces des rechange chez les petits revendeur et même chez certains gros, sont des copie, après il faut savoir quil y a 3 niveau de copie et que les prix grimpe en fonction de la qualité , si tu cherche une vitre pas cher le mieux cest daller sur Ebay Hong Kong (fo causer english) elle sera toujours moins cher que la moins cher des moins cher en France, après a toi de savoir quelle qualité tu veux pour ton précieux



Je ne veux pas forcément une vitre moins cher, je veux le meilleur rapport qualité prix! 90% des pièces sont des copies mais les 10% restant c'est des "originales Apple" ? Combien ça coûte ? Où puis-je les acheter ?

J'aimerai aussi savoir si j'achète une copie est-ce que que je vais "retrouver" la même sensibilité du tactile ?

Merci de me préciser.


----------



## iPadOne (23 Janvier 2011)

Julien5 a dit:


> Ça doit être du verre spécial alors mais très spécial. Mais si tu me dis que c'est ton métier je ne tiens pas à m'être en doute ta parole.



Merci si tu cherche sur le net, tu va lire que cest du verre et ça toujours été du verre 





Julien5 a dit:


> Je ne veux pas forcément une vitre moins cher, je veux le meilleur rapport qualité prix! 90% des pièces sont des copies mais les 10% restant c'est des "originales Apple" ? Combien ça coûte ? Où puis-je les acheter ?
> 
> J'aimerai aussi savoir si j'achète une copie est-ce que que je vais "retrouver" la même sensibilité du tactile ?
> 
> Merci de me préciser.



Sincèrement avec les copie tu naura jamais la même sensibilité (mais pas loin avec les bonnes copie)  pour faire une comparaison, il y a quelques années les italiens fabriquais des copies de capots de voitures, une fois peint cétait difficile de voir le vrai, par contre en cas daccident même léger tu te prenais le capot dans le pare-brise  ta vitre original tu ne peux lacheter que chez un revendeur SAV apple agrée , et la par contre cest cher mais cest fiable 

Dans ton cas je ferais de la sorte, vu que une fois la vitre changé tu est pas sur que ton précieux redémarre, prend une vitre pas cher et regarde comment ton précieux fonctionne, si il remarche comme neuf achète une vitre originale et fait léchange , si il marche pas tu aura pas perdu beaucoup plus mais tu aura essayé  si il marche ton erreur taura couté un peu plus cher (mais peu de risque) 

voili voilou


----------



## Julien5 (23 Janvier 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Sincèrement avec les copie tu naura jamais la même sensibilité (mais pas loin avec les bonnes copie)



Combien ça vaut une "bonne" copie ?



iPadOne a dit:


> Ta vitre original tu ne peux lacheter que chez un revendeur SAV apple agrée , et la par contre cest cher mais cest fiable



On en trouve où des revendeur agréé Apple ?



iPadOne a dit:


> Dans ton cas je ferais de la sorte, vu que une fois la vitre changé tu est pas sur que ton précieux redémarre, prend une vitre pas cher et regarde comment ton précieux fonctionne, si il remarche comme neuf achète une vitre originale et fait léchange , si il marche pas tu aura pas perdu beaucoup plus mais tu aura essayé  si il marche ton erreur taura couté un peu plus cher (mais peu de risque)



Mais mon ipod touch fonctionne c'est juste le tactile qui est mort !!


----------



## iPadOne (23 Janvier 2011)

Julien5 a dit:


> Ça doit être du verre spécial alors mais très spécial. Mais si tu me dis que c'est ton métier je ne tiens pas à m'être en doute ta parole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Julien5 a dit:


> Combien ça vaut une "bonne" copie ?



je connais que les prix Chine, mais sache quune bonne copie coute au max 5 $ en chine apres les mecs les vendent le prix quils veulent




Julien5 a dit:


> On en trouve où des revendeur agréé Apple ?


 je crois que sur Apple support tu a les services après-vente agrée 




Julien5 a dit:


> Mais mon ipod touch fonctionne c'est juste le tactile qui est mort !!



ne te fie pas à ça jai vu pas mal de machine avec lécran très noir impossible a réparer , jai du bousiller au moins 6 de mes iBidules ake je suis pas soigneux: ça tombe, ça fini contre les mur quand un naze me casse le pieds au telephone, ou ça fini dans un verre de whisky apres une soirée bien arrosé, ça tombe dans les chiottes de la poche arrière du jean  donc tu vois les vitres et les soucis de baignade je connais très bien   mes cas plus les cas de mes copains me font dire que tu doit essayer avec une vitre pas cher avant dacheter une vraie vitre (si on veux bien te la vendre) 


je sait cest CHI*NT, mais jessaye de te dire ce quil en est  après cest toi qui décide


----------



## Julien5 (23 Janvier 2011)

Que penses-tu de ça ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VITRE-ECRAN-TACTILE-CHASSIS-HOME-ipod-Touch-3eme-Gen-V3-/280612264773?pt=FR_LC_Son_Home_Cinema_Audio_Vid%C3%A9o_Portable_Accessoires_MP3&hash=item4155cb5b45

Sinon, j'ai trouvé un centre de service agréé sur le site d'Apple. Je peux toujours aller leur demander combien ça va me coûter.


----------

